# Just Got An Earfull...



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2013)

Lot's of welding today and of course got dirty in the process.  So what else is new?  Well, my other half just gave me an earful for learving paw prints on the refrigerator handle and for making all the bath towels look like the Shroud of Turin with my faceprints in them.  -And in her melodious reminder of her displeasure, she happened to mention:  When are you going to get a bigger place to work?   Woo Hoo!  That's it boys.  I think that was the OK to expand the garage like I've been wanting to do -either that, or it's time to seriously start looking some place out of this State with a couple acres.  -All my hard work at persuading her may have just paid off!  I need to proceed cautiously here...


Ray


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 2, 2013)

If you can stand a whole bunch of peace and quite-------- Southern Ky is great. Come down and see what Nothing looks like. I love it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 2, 2013)

my lil' woman is more stubborn than a mule...
most times i have to figure out a way to make it look or sound like it's her idea to get it to fly.:rofl:
mike)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

That's kinda my plan, when I overtake every spare spot in the house and she gets tired of it maybe then we can move and I can get a barn/shop. My wood shop is in the basement and she complains about that all the time, except when she gets new furniture or something, then she doesn't complain. What do you think about the smell of machine and cutting oil, hows that work? LOL


----------



## Blackhawk (Mar 2, 2013)

It only took me 5 months of tracking metal shavings in the house to get my 5 acres in fredericksburg, I'm typing this post from my man cave in the basement.


Greg,

i tried the cutting oil and it did not work for me, my wife liked the smell.


lanham


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gee Ray sorry to say the bus is full, so the next bus wait is one hour.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2013)

Went to bed Waaaay too late last night.  Time to get moving.  Wish me luck on cultivating this idea here.  That second day is pretty crucial....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been hearing "about it" for my whole life.  My Mom used to tell my Dad the same thing I have heard for 38 years...lol..."why do you have a blue handkerchief ?" .  It a pain when your sneeze when you have bearing blue on your hands.  I don't hear it as much anymore as I do my own work clothes washing and I have started to use water soluble blue.  I have discovered that the old statement "go along to get along". is my new motto in married life..  LOL

What I still have issues with is why do I have to put the toliet seat down and why she can't raise the toliet seat?  "When I say that to her,  I "get the look"

Have a pleasant weekend all  )     Rich


----------



## HSS (Mar 2, 2013)

Ahhh, the toilet seat. Easy peasy lemon squeezy, there Rich. Do like I do, put the seat and the lid down, then she can't complain about leaving the seat up. We also installed Church toilet seats. They don't slam down and you just give them a shove down and they close very slowly. My wife has no complaints about them being down since we installed them. 
Ray, when ARE you going to get a bigger place to work? I get my butt ate out for tracking swarf into the house. LOL

Patrick


----------



## xalky (Mar 2, 2013)

Ray, i wanna be you when i grow up, because i know you've been laying the ground work for that "bigger place" comment your wife made.  I'm just trying to figure out how a tongue lashing about dirty hands turned into "you need a bigger garage with more land"....dude, teach me, oh Jedi master...:man:


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ray,

The obvious response to "When are you going to get a bigger place to work?" is "Well maybe.....why don't we go out for a nice dinner and talk about it?".  You got to set the hook when you get a nibble!!! :man: 


Good luck!

Steve


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 2, 2013)

being raised by my mother and married 2 times i was tired of the toilet seat issue... i figure if your the one using it make sure you know how.
so my poor 3rd wife didnt have a chance, the first time she came to my home while dating and went in the bathroom i hollered " if you leave that seat down when your done i'm going to pee all over it" problem solved 
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 2, 2013)

another funny thing was my fix for everyone leaving all the lights on in rooms they are not in. i put signs on the doors that said " turn off the light stupid" they wanted to know who i was calling stupid and i replied " did you turn off the light? to which they would reply yes!
I'd say good i wasnt talking to you then.
steve


----------



## n3480h (Mar 2, 2013)

Want permission to build a detached shop?  Start dry machining phenolic.  The stuff smells so bad she'll help you pour the foundation and hang trusses.

Tom


----------



## Allen (Mar 2, 2013)

Guys, my workbench got covered over when SWMBO needed someplace to put all that "other" stuff when she decorated for Christmas.... two years ago... the "flat file" is now just short of the ceiling.

Other than that, she doesn't complain about toilet seats, ruint towels or hand prints on the fridge or hallway, and actually helps with many of my projects.

So I figure it was actually a rather small price to pay.


----------



## fastback (Mar 2, 2013)

A couple of years ago my wife (of 37 years) asked me if i wanted to enlarge my wood working shop.  Me being the dummy I am I said no.  Not long after that she started talking about a 3 season room. I know I couldn't win so I said she could have her room but I wanted a full addition so I could have the basement. We now you know how I got my machine shop.  Now it is not big 14 x 20, but I still have two other shops, a woodworking shop 22 x 22 and a place for my automotive, welding and tractors 30 x 30.  So i guess I'm doing alright.  

Ray, you definitely need to expand.  Aw heck, just buy some acreage out in the country so no one will bother you.  Good luck.  You could always say it's time to downsize the house, then you can find a small house with a big barn.


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Ray..... Ray?  I wonder if she killed him.  I would have just called the portable building place and not said another word till it showed up and was anchored once Momma said that.  Talking about it would only open the door for her to renig and change my mind yet again.  When she asked what is going on?  I would look innocently up from the wheelchair and say "Honey, you asked me when I was gonna do something about the stuff in the house last week.  I thought that is what you told me to do......"  Works everytime for me.  Mine is just too wiley to make that mistake, she knows I will capitalize when she does.  So we are at a stalemate right now.....but the trap is set and the building I want delivered is 3600.00 tax, tag, titled and delivered.  My agreement with the shed place is to do it all before 4 PM on the delivery day.  When she gets home from work it will be a done deal....I'll have to sleep in it for a month, but that is good too!!!!!   Then she will decide I have been "Punished" enough and let me back in the house.  By then the man cave will be fully functional and operational.  Well at least that is the dream I keep waking up from with a cold sweat and the need for a shower.  Ray, if your still out there and alive tap the monitor so we all know she didn't kill you for bringing "that" up again.... Good luck Bro, hope it works out for ya!!!!
Bob


----------



## upTheHill (Mar 2, 2013)

one of the BIG selling points for the place we have now is it has 2 - 2 car garages, both with heated workshops

RULE #1 
she's not allowed to say what I do in mine, and I'm not allowed to say what she does in hers.:nono:

man-ville and girl-towne works out very well


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 2, 2013)

WHOH- upthehill .... That is genius




upTheHill said:


> one of the BIG selling points for the place we have now is it has 2 - 2 car garages, both with heated workshops
> 
> RULE #1
> she's not allowed to say what I do in mine, and I'm not allowed to say what she does in hers.:nono:
> ...








Bernie


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys are cracking me up...  Yes, still alive and kick'n.

This is complicated guys...  Oh, in so many ways...

Good progress though.  A few fake slips and falls inside the cramped workspace.  (LOL...).

Oh, I wish I lived in a normal place with more land.  I dream about it.


----------



## November X-ray (Mar 2, 2013)

If your shop is attached to or better yet, beneath your house, get a metal washtub and pour a couple gallons of diesel in it and let it sit overnight. It may not get you that new shop, but you can bet SWMBO will definitely give you an earful about getting that stuff out of there and maybe that would be a great Segway towards the conversation of a new shop!!!  GUARENTEED!


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 4, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> If you can stand a whole bunch of peace and quite-------- Southern Ky is great. Come down and see what Nothing looks like. I love it.



Listen to Gary, the road to his house is one lane and crosses two streams with no bridges. I got a little worried before I got there but loved the trip. At least from the direction I came it was peace and quite all the way.

Pay attention to what your boss says. Mine keeps saying I need to get one of those packaged metal buildings ordered, installed and get out of her parking place (garage).

Benny


----------



## xalky (Mar 4, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> Listen to Gary, the road to his house is one lane and crosses two streams with no bridges. I got a little worried before I got there but loved the trip. At least from the direction I came it was peace and quite all the way.
> 
> Pay attention to what your boss says. Mine keeps saying I need to get one of those packaged metal buildings ordered, installed and get out of her parking place (garage).
> 
> Benny


I've been looking at those metal buildings for years, but i need some land. Here in CT, land is very expensive. I'm getting out to the boonies the first chance i get. Personally, I'd be happy living in a mobil home with a 4000 sf steel building in the back yard. )


----------



## Ray C (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm ready for a good dose of not living too closeby from anyone else.  -Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti social but living near Baltimore and DC makes me really scratch my head.  I want some land and one of those big prefab garages.  Been pricing those things and looking at land in W-VA.  Work is the issue though.  Still got a kid in college and am the caretaker of my Mother In Law whose in the last phases of Alzheimers.

Don't want to play games with making the garage bigger, I want outta here.  When all is said and done, I'll probably set-up a small living quarter inside the big metal garage.  -That's what I want.

There, I got that off my chest and feel better now.


----------



## Splat (Mar 8, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> If you can stand a whole bunch of peace and quite-------- Southern Ky is great. Come down and see what Nothing looks like. I love it.



:rofl:  "Come down and see what nothing looks like."   I wish I had a whole lot of nothing around me here in NJ!


----------



## Splat (Mar 8, 2013)

You gotta nurture that "moving" idea slowly Ray or she'll catch on quickly. Ah yes, women. 

You know, I missed my wife at the airport.






















But I still got 2 shots left. :rofl:


----------



## upTheHill (Mar 8, 2013)

Splat said:


> I wish I had a whole lot of nothing around me here in NJ!



ever since I moved out of my parents house in Hillside NJ, I've been trying to get further from people.
I'm almost there, live in small town of 1300 in Maine.
my next move will be "upta County" where the population census is 10 people per sq mile, there's one stretch of route 11 up there where there's 6 houses in a 30 mile stretch. but it's much less when you get off the paved roads.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll tell y'a straight up... she's had her snoot-full of this place too.  The problem is that she wants to move closer to her girlfriend in northern VA.  That area is crowded like crazy now too.  Y'a see, I'd be perfectly happy w/o flush toilets... Her, not so much.






Splat said:


> You gotta nurture that "moving" idea slowly Ray or she'll catch on quickly. Ah yes, women.
> 
> You know, I missed my wife at the airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Some times you don't know when the combination for a winning hand is going to come up but it sounds like you aced it.
Michael


----------



## macrnr (Mar 9, 2013)

Ray C said:


> .  I think that was the OK to expand the garage like I've been wanting to do -either that, or it's time to seriously start looking some place out of this State with a couple acres..
> 
> 
> Ray



I moved out of the city thirty years ago and bought 2.5 acres in the country. The problem is the city followed me.........


----------



## Ray C (Mar 9, 2013)

Precisely why I'm thinking of W-VA out in the sticks.




macrnr said:


> I moved out of the city thirty years ago and bought 2.5 acres in the country. The problem is the city followed me.........


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ray C said:


> .............or it's time to seriously start looking some place out of this State with a couple acres.  -All my hard work at persuading her may have just paid off!  I need to proceed cautiously here...
> 
> Ray





macrnr said:


> I moved out of the city thirty years ago and bought 2.5 acres in the country. The problem is the city followed me.........





Ray C said:


> Precisely why I'm thinking of W-VA out in the sticks.



Be sure and do your homework first. I just met my new down-the-road neighbors this afternoon. They moved here from Atlanta to get away from all that and bought 80 acres. Driveway is about ½ mile long through the woods to the first structures. They have just completed a large horse barn, another garage type storage barn (have their priorites in correct order) and have started on the house. They hope to move in by December. They were not pleased when they learned that they were within the city’s current twenty year growth plan. 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 17, 2013)

South eastern Ohio is a good place!!!! Gas drilling is starting up, and very very very few machine shops...and less people to run em..:whistle:

Chris


----------

